# Microsoft Office for Linux? Could be... check it:



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

See my subject-line/title, above first, & then take a peek @ this:

*Microsoft Office for Linux 'inevitable'*

http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2162570/microsoft-office-linux



* What do YOU think about that?

APK


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 21, 2006)

Office is a reason for business to stay with windows, so until the linux user base is large enough to compensate for loss of windows sales, it will stay windows only.

The reason they make it for OSX is because OSX is not a threat, it is a propriety OS on propriety hardware, the users are not/were not going to use windows in the first place. Now with bootcamp, Microsoft may reconsider its OSX Office releases since the users now have the option of dual booting windows.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 23, 2006)

They made it for OSX becuase mac users dont mind paying too much for everything(btw I have it on my mac)But to port it to linux  
no really look Bill I didnt pay for office 2000 you gave me a copy I didnt pay for Office XP I got it from a homeless person, I didnt pay for office 2003 my brother in-law turned me on to a croprate version, I didnt pay for office mac edition (same homless guy) And if you really want me to have a free copy for my linux Pc ill just get it for free also. what are you stupid?


----------

